# Organizador de resistencias hecho con papel



## Nilfred (Feb 15, 2015)

Estaba buscando la forma de ordenar las resistencias, de manera que las pueda encontrar.
Normalmente compro lo que necesito y no me guardo nada, pero me van quedando de a 1 a 3 resistencias de cada valor.
Así que luego de sacar a pasear a la perra, darle de comer y satisfacer sus necesidades, empecé a tomar las siguientes medidas:

Una resistencia de ½ W tiene un diámetro de 3,2 mm y una longitud de 59,6 mm.
Tengo unos cajoncitos de 68,2 mm de ancho y 26,2 mm de alto, bastante profundos, donde meter estas resistencias.
Hay 12 valores por cada orden y como 6 ordenes importantes. Es un gran desperdicio de espacio.
Así, que al menos para mí, lo ideal sería meter las 3 resistencias a lo alto, unos 9,6 mm. 
Pero, debido al espacio lateral, pueden entrar 3 en 6,4 mm (Si no lo entendiste, ponele que solo entran 2 de alto)

Arrancamos el bricolaje del fin de semana largo:

Herramientas: Calibre digital y hoja de cálculo.
Salió el archivo adjunto.

Herramientas: Impresora, papel, regla, tijera, pegamento (Boligoma).
Unos pocos cortes y muuuuuuuchos pliegues mas tarde salieron las fotos adjuntas.

Como verán, no es muy preciso, pero de todas formas funcional.
Tiene algunos errores a corregir en la siguiente versión (osea: nunca)
- Una vez lleno no se ven los números impresos dentro. Los números deberían estar bien arriba y a un costado, no en el centro.
- Le falta rigidez al primer compartimento y a todo un eje.
- Los colores no se imprimieron precisos, suerte que los escribí por las dudas.

Si lo hacen, quiero verlo


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 15, 2015)

Esta bueno, y no ocupa mucho espacio, habría que ponerle una base rígida eso si, o algún modo de ponerlo vertical (sobre la pared) yo uso una caja de pesca y están desordenadas en 3, de 0 a 800, de 800 a 5k y las mas grandes en otro.... y buscar en engorroso... tengo que imprimir la tabla de como leerlas ya que me las estoy aprendiendo de memoria mas que leerlas....  al comienzo tenia las nuevas en un "librito" ya que tenia pocas ya a esta altura se complica organizarlas....


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2015)

Creo que es una buena idea lo cual puede inspirar a otros a hacer lo mismo o similares


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 15, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> habría que ponerle una base rígida


Lo estoy solucionando con un papel doblado en forma de L a cada lado. Luego se me ocurrió unir ambas "L" con otro papel para formar una manija de canasta. Luego que las "L" y la manija sean una sola pieza de papel. Luego que las manijas sean 2 y cruzadas. Luego... Así que cuando llegue a algún punto de inflexión subo lo que finalmente haya quedado 
No esperen un pdf en este caso, ya que esa parte es a ojo y gusto del consumidor.


shevchenko dijo:


> algún modo de ponerlo vertical (sobre la pared)


¡Buena idea! Es perfectamente factible así como está, inclinando las lengüetas.
Si la lengüeta del frente es ligeramente mas alta que la que la que se pliega tras esta: la base queda inclinada acompañando la inclinación de la lengueta. Sucede sin querer, por la imprecisión de los pliegos, pero se puede hacer adrede, modificando la altura de algunas filas.
El lateral va a ser crucial, para sujetar cada lengüeta  Hice unos zigzag y unos arcos laterales para tal fin, que al final descarté ya que tenía la gravedad a mi favor. Cosas que sólo funcionan a 90°.
Recortar una lengüeta al lateral "L" y doblarla para adentro, debería funcionar con cualquier inclinación. 


shevchenko dijo:


> yo uso una caja de pesca


¿Tenés un calibre? Para medir las dimensiones de 1 compartimento. Sólo vas a necesitar 1 


shevchenko dijo:


> al comienzo tenia las nuevas en un "librito" ya que tenia pocas ya a esta altura se complica organizarlas....


¡Sí!  Las tengo en una carpeta, con folios porta tarjeta de presentación 


pandacba dijo:


> inspirar a otros a hacer lo mismo o similares


El *pdf* tiene incrustada la tabla con que la hice, *se puede editar* abriendo el pdf *con LibreOffice Calc*.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2015)

¿ Sería algo como las carpetas colgantes de los archiveros ?


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 16, 2015)

Si, el diseño actual se basa en una serie de U:

```
UUUUUUUUUUUU
```
Pero se le agregó 2 pliegues, porque el arco era inmanejable.
El diseño ideal sería UJ:

```
UJJJJJJJJJJJ
```
Claro que llevaría mas trabajo cortar y pegar que los pliegues.

Dicho sea de paso, las "L" de refuerzo lateral, ahora están enrollados formando un tubo. Y el escarbadiente con que le dí forma al tubo, me parece que va a quedar adentro en el diseño final


----------



## walter leonardo (Feb 16, 2015)

Excelente, lo hare.


----------



## walter leonardo (Mar 26, 2015)

faltaria para condensadores


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 29, 2015)

Versión preliminar:

Esta vez menos pliegues y muchos cortes de 1 mm  Espero que se puedan cortar simultáneamente 

Para que te des una idea: Sería como poner las resistencias entre 2 peines de 13 dientes.
Cada contenedor (son 2 espejados) tiene 3 caras con 2 peines por cara.
El espacio entre peines es de 16 mm, para una resistencia de hasta 2 W (15 mm de largo)
El espacio entre dientes es de 5 mm, para una resistencia de hasta 2 W (5,25 mm de diámetro)

No lo imprimí ni lo armé, por eso no hay foto de como queda en 3D. Faltan colores e inscripciones, pero es tarde y tengo sueño  Quizás lo termine este fin de semana, o el otro, o nunca se sabe 

Como es mi costumbre, adjunto el pdf *editable con LibreOffice Draw*.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 29, 2015)

¡Paren las rotativas! El prototipo de la versión preliminar no anduvo bien.

Hay un problema de tolerancia en la guía de 1 mm, la voy a llevar a 2 mm.
Hay un problema aún mayor: se interfieren las resistencias de los costados, van a tener que ser solo 2 caras en vez de 3 
Es extremadamente costoso hacer el corte final de la guía, recomiendo lupa + sol ¿Alguien mencionó láser? 
Son mas de 144 cortes precisos, me llevó mas de 1 hora hacerlos, pero lamentablemente eso no lo puedo arreglar 
Ampliaremos...


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 31, 2015)

Este es el problema que les mencionaba en la versión 2 preliminar:

Las resistencias se cruzan y se molestan 

Ahora les traigo la versión 2a vertical, apto para mesa y pared 

Lleva mucho tiempo hacer los cortes de las guías, pero el resultado es muy satisfactorio


----------

